# Speedcubing in Christchurch



## Dene (Apr 22, 2010)

Seeing as apparently we now have a cubing base in Christchurch, this is going to be the thread for us to discuss things. The primary aim of this thread is to discuss meetups. The first goal is to plan a meetup for sometime during May.

Let's get some more Christchurch cubers here!


----------



## keemy (Apr 22, 2010)

really dene, really. I'd face palm if i weren't morally opposed to using non text emoticons on forums.


----------



## Toad (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in Christchurch.


----------



## Xprime7 (Apr 23, 2010)

I see you've met Tom already, Dene. I'm the "12 seconds guy," lol. I'll try to see if I can get some friends to post on here. It'd be great to meet up some time to discuss cubing with everyone.


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2010)

Not just discuss. We can actually cube when we meet up  .

I know in California and in Melbourne, groups regularly get together at malls or other places and hang out and cube the day away.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 23, 2010)

Dene said:


> Not just discuss. We can actually cube when we meet up  .
> 
> I know in California and in Melbourne, groups regularly get together at malls or other places and hang out and cube the day away.



People in California steal cubes for drugs >=( be careful. this shouldn't be a problem in christchurch meets though


----------



## Xprime7 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dene said:


> Not just discuss. We can actually cube when we meet up  .


:fp
lol, I knew that! I've just posted on Facebook to all my christchurch cubing friends, who might be interested. hopefully they'll post on this site.


----------



## paddles78 (May 4, 2010)

Hey Dene,

I'm in Ch'Ch. Still very much a beginner (around the 45s mark) but I'm keen to be involved.

Cheers


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2010)

Yea now that the Waikato comp is over I think it's time we organised a meet up of some sort. The place of choice is usually a mall or something, although I can't think of a mall that would be suitable here. Can anyone think of a place where we could all meet up for an afternoon and cube etc.?


----------



## Xprime7 (May 8, 2010)

Westfield Riccarton might work? Our school is pretty close to it, so it would be easy to get there or us, not sure about any one else though.


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2010)

Riccarton doesn't have much seating and gets pretty damn full.


----------



## Xprime7 (May 9, 2010)

Too true... I'll talk to my friends tomorrow to see if they have any good ideas. Did you have any ideas for dates?


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2010)

At this stage, hard to say. Any weekend should suit, although I have work starting at 5 on both days.


----------



## Simkiss93 (May 9, 2010)

Hmm I'm struggling to think of anywhere... There isn't anywhere on the university campus we could use is there Dene?


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2010)

Simkiss93 said:


> Hmm I'm struggling to think of anywhere... There isn't anywhere on the university campus we could use is there Dene?



Nothing particularly suitable, no. The UCSA might be ok, but not sure when they are open.


----------



## AnsonL (Jun 20, 2010)

have you guys had you meetup？i'm in christchurch as well.


----------



## Sanctus (Jun 20, 2010)

I would go to these meet-ups but Christchurch is so far away from where I live T_T


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh man I completely forgot about this. I've been way too busy in the past couple of weeks, but I will have time after the Melbourne competition. It will be school holidays too so any time should be alright for you guys, would it not?


----------



## AnsonL (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah..i would have time in the school holiday.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 10, 2010)

Sanctus said:


> I would go to these meet-ups but Christchurch is so far away from where I live T_T



Oh? Where abouts in NZ are you? Hopefully somewhere close to me lol..


----------



## flan (Jul 11, 2010)

im in lyme regis. not really that close is it?


----------



## Toad (Jul 11, 2010)

I know atleast 5 cubers in Christchurch, myself being one of them...


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2010)

OMG, Dene. You annoy the crap out of me, then make me bust a gut laughing like this? You are seriously one of a kind. Truly unique. A+


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 3, 2011)

Calling all CHCH Christchurch cuber post here


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2011)

way to be redundant


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 3, 2011)

I just had to post on a year old thread ^_^


----------



## tx789 (Jun 4, 2011)

Any Wellington Cubers? Other than me


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 4, 2011)

any comps?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 4, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> any comps?


 
Heres the most recent one comming up in auckland
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29641-Auckland-Winter-Open-2011/page3


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 5, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Any Wellington Cubers? Other than me


 Yes.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 5, 2011)

hmm so far i only know 3 active cubes including myself in christchurch


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 5, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Heres the most recent one comming up in auckland
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29641-Auckland-Winter-Open-2011/page3


 
i meant in christchurch


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Jun 5, 2011)

hey im a chch cuber


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yay now we have 4 chch cubers


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 5, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> i meant in christchurch



I don't think there has been a competition in chch ever before, there only has been one in waikato, wellington and auckland


----------



## AnsonL (Jun 5, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> i meant in christchurch


 
are you from christchurch too?


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Jun 5, 2011)

i know about a dozen others but only 1 serious...


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ethan_Dale said:


> i know about a dozen others but *only 1 serious*...


 
Is he on speedsolving?


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Jun 5, 2011)

no. i dont think so


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 5, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> are you from christchurch too?



hehe no. but i'll be going there on vacation in mid-december, so i was just wandering if there were any comps.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 6, 2011)

we should make a chch facebook cubing group


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 7, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> I don't think there has been a competition in chch ever before, there only has been one in waikato, wellington and auckland


 
well if there is one in NZ no matter where in december please tell me cos I may be going.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 7, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> well if there is one in NZ no matter where in december please tell me cos I may be going.


 
Well im guessing there are 2 after the winter open and nz champ which would be the spring and summer open 
No idea when or where though


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 7, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> we should make a chch facebook cubing group


 
Dene doesn't have Facebook xD


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 8, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Dene doesn't have Facebook xD


 
grrr


----------



## TanookiTrev (Aug 5, 2012)

I imagine people are going to dislike me for this but..... I'm going to attempt to revive this thread


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know if any of those guys from Christchurch are still around >.< . I'm certainly not in Christchurch anymore.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 23, 2015)

*awkwardly bumps old thread.
So uh is there in fact any cubers from christchurch? I'm from Christchurch but I'm currently living in Melbourne. Anyone cube in christchurch at all?


----------



## mikefield (Jun 2, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> *awkwardly bumps old thread.
> So uh is there in fact any cubers from christchurch? I'm from Christchurch but I'm currently living in Melbourne. Anyone cube in christchurch at all?



*Even more awkwardly bumps old thread
Hello! I am a speedcuber in Christchurch and I also run a community space on Tuam street in which I'd be super keen to hold meetings and or comps. Lots of space and tables, so pretty much perfect! Is anyone on this thread still speedcubing and is anyone still in Christchurch?!


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 2, 2016)

mikefield said:


> *Even more awkwardly bumps old thread
> Hello! I am a speedcuber in Christchurch and I also run a community space on Tuam street in which I'd be super keen to hold meetings and or comps. Lots of space and tables, so pretty much perfect! Is anyone on this thread still speedcubing and is anyone still in Christchurch?!


Hey man. I will be returning to christchurch in july, good to hear some speedcubers are around christhchurch!.
That community space will come in very handy, I have many plans for speedcubing in Christchurch and the south island+NZ in general
We must have a meetup sometime


----------



## mikefield (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah man hit me up when you're back.


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2016)

Mr Oliver if you host a comp at a convenient time for me I'd come.


----------



## OLLiver (Jul 8, 2016)

mikefield said:


> Yeah man hit me up when you're back.


I'm back!. Im going to be busy the next few days but maybe someday next week we could meetup at the palms? I know you said that you don't like malls but its gonna close to me and its hard for me to get around right now.



Dene said:


> Mr Oliver if you host a comp at a convenient time for me I'd come.


rlly? I have been looking at doing this. Do you mean as a delegate or as just a competitor ?


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2016)

Depends, but I need an excuse to get back to NZ to renew my expired license.


----------

